# Life. Changes.



## NewYawka (Mar 2, 2011)

Here i sit. A life long New York City resident who just turned thirty. 
Aside from the familiarity of what i already know, it seems that only a handful of good friends and riding buddies (some are both) give me reason to stay where i have been all along. And yes, i do love our technical riding. A lot.
I find myself now at a turning point: 
Single
No family to fall back on. 
No family that needs me here.
No debt that cannot be managed 
Lacking a college degree but know what i would study should i go back
A long time bike shop employee, a damn good one at that, who now finds himself no longer in a bike shop for the first time since high school.
Enough saved that i could float, for a bit, if needed.
I have always admired those that seem able to just go and start somewhere new, or continue a passion somewhere else and just live life with only the minimal amount of planning realistically needed. 
It is something i have always said i want to to do but i hold myself back for all the reasons in the world. There have been many. Now, maybe the only reason to stay would be to stay in the familiarity and play it safe. Again. Try to make it work here for me, again. Hope it works for me, again. Knowing inside i will always wonder what would have happened if...
Bend Oregon is calling me and I want to listen. 
What would you do in my clipless shoes? What did you do when you were in your yours?


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

First I would switch to platform pedals & five ten impact shoes. Then I would run, not walk to Bend OR and kill the McKenzie River trail! Then I would drop a grand on flyfishing gear and catch the tail end of the winter Steelhead run on the Rogue river. Then I would get a season pass to Mt. Bachelor for next ski season as soon as they went on sale. 

NYC is a rad place to visit. The mountains are a good place to call home.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

If Bend called me personally, I would listen. That's a great area.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

As a life-long NewYawka who moved out at 30, I say go for it. If you don't like it, you can always move back. I've gotten really comfortable living in rural-surburbia 'bout an hour and half from the city. Much easier living and the trail is only a rideable mile from the house. But, I often wish I would've moved further. Oregon, Colorado, New Mexico. You only live once.


----------



## Dirt_hog (Jan 18, 2008)

You have to do it. The only regrets you'll ever have in life is not taking any risks. Do it!


----------



## Shuteye (Dec 11, 2006)

A bad ass sawcut to my arm (2 surgeries and 5 months of physical therapy) sent me back to school at 30 years of age to get a degree in physical therapy. I was going for my contacter's license at the time, running a framing crew, drinking lots of beer. I have never looked back. I'm older, love mountain biking, love helping my patients get well (or accept what they have been dealt) and enjoy drinking a wee bit of wine. 

You are obviously a thinker and intelligent. You also have enough of your life left to invest it in something. Do what you gotta do, bro. Just don't end up an old grizzled loser.


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

There's one thing about familiarity,and that is that it is the same thing no matter how you look at it,over and over and over.Use common sense,keep your feet on the ground and realize that this is America and your supposed to get out and see the country on your mtn bike.................If you dont,one of those freinds will.I got a buddy and he goes everywhere,from germany,spain,canada,asia,florida,california,chicago,blah blah blah,wish I was getting to see all of those places........


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Do something.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Anything!


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Life is too short and the world is too big, to spend it all in one place. Move far and often.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Go West, Young Man!


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

I don’t really consider myself old enough to give life advice, but somewhere between age 30 and my current 41 I came to realize that the only regrets I could see on the horizon were the result of fear and self limitation. Only you can stop you from being who you want to be. Be responsible, follow the golden rule and do what you want.

Gary


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dirt_hog said:


> You have to do it. The only regrets you'll ever have in life is not taking any risks. Do it!


This:thumbsup:


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

It's never too late to learn something new and get a new lease of life...unless you tell yourself otherwise. 

As far as dropping a grand of fly fishing gear...that's the best advice I've heard in awhile. (Though it can be done for far less than one grand. :thumbsup

And get out and meet people. I know this doesn't really compare, but the previous semester (my first in college) I met hardly anybody. I felt like my life was spiraling downhill fast...I had just broken up with my girlfriend of a year and a half, I had no family within several hours of me, I had next to no friends...it wasn't pretty. And that, I'm sure, pales in comparison to what you're going through. But I've started making friends, and all of a sudden I have a booming social life and I've even gotten into training for marathons and triathlons...something I never thought I'd be able to do. So just go somewhere new, meet new people, build new skills and never give up. You've got this, my friend.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*The Road is Calling!*



NewYawka said:


> Here i sit. A life long New York City resident who just turned thirty.
> Aside from the familiarity of what i already know, it seems that only a handful of good friends and riding buddies (some are both) give me reason to stay where i have been all along. And yes, i do love our technical riding. A lot.
> I find myself now at a turning point:
> Single
> ...


Hey Mr. Yawka,

You don't need us to tell you to do something you clearly already want to do. Enjoy the ride and see where it takes you!

Take care, have fun and be safe,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

I hear you man... We have lived in Yonkers, NY for 6 years and would love to move (we are Europeans). I have to commute to Midtown everyday and it is PITA even though I take Metro North. We have been thiniking about going West as well. We are quite sociable but since we do not drink, do not have cable (only internet) work full time and then have a small business on the side and love to bike most people find our lifestyle quite bizarre. So do not despair. Wife is currently going to college (physician asistant) so we are stuck for the time being.

If I was you I would take a long deserved vacations and go West for for weeks.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I can only reiterate what everyone else has said about your life decisions.

The only thing I might add is this..Why the H would you choose Bend :madman: 

Of all places W of Old Man River, Bend is near the Arm Pit of the west.


----------



## Expat-in-Asia (Mar 2, 2011)

What'd I do? I moved as far from my comfort zone as possible, both physically and mentally.

After finishing an engineering degree in 2002 and feeling wanderlust creeping up, I moved to Java, Indonesia. (was from Michigan)

What started as a one year trip, turned into 9 years of adventure that I wouldn't trade for anything. I'm now based in Manila, Philippines.

I'm just getting back into biking after too-long hiatus. This is my first post on mtbr, as I tip-toe back into the world as a newbie once again.

I documented most of my travels through writing and photography. If you're keen to know more of my story, here's my blog (promise it's not spam): *http://www.thejavajive.com/blog*

I realize you may not want such a drastic change, but what a world-warping experience it is to leave your own country and experience other cultures, language, food, and people. Nothing else like it. At the end of my life I now know that I'll never have to wonder, "what-if?" and isn't that what it's all about?

Cheers


----------



## akura (Jan 24, 2010)

To me it sounds like you've already made up your mind. 

There's nothing stopping you, so do what you want to do. If it doesn't work out you can always go back.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just my two cents, and nothing against the west, but you could try upstate NY first as it's right in your back yard. The Adirondacks offer supreme wilderness, small towns, and good people. Saranac Lake comes to mind.

If you find your itch scratched after a season or a year, you haven't spent all your cash figuring it out and getting there. 

Go get it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I went west (northern New Mexico) 42 years ago, glad I did and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Lots more possibilities out here and the place has completely captured my heart. I doubt you would ever regret moving west... the mountains and canyons out here are so great!


----------



## JD1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Write when you find work.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Risk*

To laugh is to risk appearing the fool -
To weep is to risk being called sentimental - 
To reach out to another is to risk involvement -
To expose feelings is to risk showing your true self - 
To place your ideas and dreams before the crowd is to risk being called naïve - 
To live is to risk dying - 
To hope is to risk despair - 
To try is to risk failure - 
But risks must be taken, because the greatest risk in life is to risk nothing.
The people who risk nothing, do nothing, are nothing, and become nothing;
They may avoid suffering and sorrow, but they simply cannot learn to feel, and change, and grow, and love, and live&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
Chained by their servitude, they are slaves; they've forfeited their freedom.
Only the people who risk are truly free. :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm 28 and going back to school for an MFA in Creative Writing. For me, it was a big step to avoid falling into a cycle of monotony and always wondering what would have happened what if...

I don't know you or your ambitions, but I'd encourage you to go for whatever it is you really want to do in life. If you need to go to college. Go. If you need to move. Move. Good luck.


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hit the road. Tomorrow. Pack up your car if you have one, throw the bike on top and drive. I was in your shoes at one time. I hit the road with an atlas, my bike and dog and had a plan to find a new place to live. Taking about a month, I drove a loop from MT, ID, WA, OR, CA, AZ, NM, CO, UT trying to stop at every cool town I had heard about from friends. It was such a great feeling not to be tied down to anything or any location. There are so many cool little towns out there. Unless you are set on Bend, which is a great town, I would say give it a try. Explore and find a town that suits you, but definitely move west. You will never look back. Post updates. Good luck


----------



## Mr. Hecklerr (May 14, 2009)

NewYawka said:


> Here i sit. A life long New York City resident who just turned thirty.
> Aside from the familiarity of what i already know, it seems that only a handful of good friends and riding buddies (some are both) give me reason to stay where i have been all along. And yes, i do love our technical riding. A lot.
> I find myself now at a turning point:
> Single
> ...


I agree with the others. You have an opportunity now to pick up and move. You may never have that opportunity again. What is the worst that could happen.....the move to Bend OR doesn't work out. Well you always have NYC to fall back on if you like. The flip side of picking up and moving is the new experiences, people and places you will encounter. I picked up and moved from Chicago a long time ago (all of my family is still there). I don't miss it one bit. I can go back and visit anytime (which I do), but the experiences, people and places I have met in the places I live(d) I have truly been fantastic and I for one am glad I picked up and moved.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*There is a lot to be said for the cycle of monotony*

I'm probably the poster child of not taking changes. Everything is a trade-off. I retire in 110 days at 62 with more money than I need to enjoy life for many, many years to come. So, like I said, there is a lot to be said for the "cycle of monotony" you talk down to.

Monotony includes 100 days a year on a bike, maybe 50 days of surfing, aiming for 75 days on skis next season, frequent travel to places I only dreamed of visiting when I was 30, the same wife for 32 plus years, two successful kids (i.e. living on their own with good jobs they like), fulfilling spiritual life, etc. etc.

So understand if you can put up with the monotony, a boring job and all that implies, the rewards can be great. It is, like I said, all a trade-off. No one has to become there job. I certainly didn't.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I moved west when I was 19 with $700 dollars-no job and my back pack.. I was the best decision of my life.. Yes I moved back home (VT) but those 10 years in AZ were growing years.. Being home for several years and I sometimes I think about moving back west..

I say do it.. you can always come home!!
JEM


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

forget clipless..get flat pedals and a pair of Vans...and SEND IT! ..FYI your holding a winning lottery ticket. oppurtunity and timing...together?!!! write back when you are @ Bend.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

do it and blog about. 
I would read it. 

What is the worst that could happen?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just went through that, sort of. 2009 Found me single, but with two kids, some money to float for a while. Had spent 17+ years raising kids and helping with a bike shop. Didn't move, wanted to stay in the cycling industry.

Now I started another cycling based business


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

As someone that is 35 and VERY much tied down with a Business, family etc! DO IT!!! I can think of a few GREAT places in the west. Durango CO, Flagstaff AZ, Moab UT, Crested Butte CO, to name a few along with Bend that would be great places to go. Have fun explore you will NEVER regret it!!!!


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah,....you haven't left yet? If Bend doesn't work out there is alway Portland. Portland has a little bit of city and a lot of Oregon. You have to experience it to understand it, I'm sure just like NYC. Bend is small so you can get to know every hardcore rider in a pretty short span...and there are some really fast/crazy/talented/skilled folks in that town. Keep us posted on the move...:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Worked in the Grand Canyon in my early 20's, got into mountain bikes, and moved back home (Ohio). Spent the next ten years wondering "what if". Finally, an opportunity presented itself, and I couldn't wonder anymore. Headed west and never looked back. Later in life, I want to look back at keen memories, not missed opportunities and 'what-ifs'. 

Go!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I say take it. You admire those who have done it...if you can't admire your own choices, you are making the wrong choices.

It doesn't matter where is calling you, I say answer the call. NYC is a great place (lived there for 2 years) and the way life is, you can always come back, but if you don't go, you can never turn back time.


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

*Bend is a fine place*


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

Do it. Moved to Phoenix over a decade ago from the Midwest and regret nothing. Tons and tons and tons of good riding out this way. Get on it!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

It is at the furthest edge of comfort that you come to know what you are really made of. Live your life on your toes. Sell all of your stuff in NY and head somewhere...anywhere. You will find out much more about yourself this way. 
I did it back in 2001. Packed up some clothes and pictures, loaded the bronco and headed to San Diego, where I made my own way. No regrets.

Have fun.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i sure hope this kid's been packing up & taken care of loose ends or even heading out while we've all been posting. good luck and good times to you, brother!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

pdlhrd said:


>


boobies!!!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

No BS...
My story was a little different than yours...
I was in Chicago and Phoenix AZ was calling my name.
November 17, 2010 I landed out here and it has been the best thing for me!

Good luck!:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## velocycling (Dec 10, 2010)

I would get a 29er maybe the Salsa. Set it up for touring with panniers and ride around the US. Stoping along the way to MTB ride for a week at a time. If you end up in Bend , Moab, Sedona, Downville ??? Ride for 3, 6, 9, 12 months Whatever. 

Let the ride found your location...


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with Bend; however, why not travel to a bunch of cities you would consider living? You can get a bunch of riding done and you'd also know for sure what places you could see yourself living.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I miss all the travelling in the Army. Philippines :thumbsup: I would like that 4 sure.



Expat-in-Asia said:


> What'd I do? I moved as far from my comfort zone as possible, both physically and mentally.
> 
> After finishing an engineering degree in 2002 and feeling wanderlust creeping up, I moved to Java, Indonesia. (was from Michigan)
> 
> ...


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

No wife or kids? Why haven't you left yet?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Bend called, you put it on "hold."

This is so much harder to do the older you get and you are nearly untethered. A rare moment in life.

Fold up your card table and go, dude. 

Best wishes.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

just do it


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

"What would you do in my clipless shoes?" - That made me laugh pretty hard xD

I havnt read what everyone else said, But i think you should go for it and dont look back! The idea of staying in one place for my whole life sounds awful, so I think you should pull up your stakes if its time to leave. Ride off into the sunset and towards your new future buddy!


----------



## nepanite (Jan 15, 2007)

"Monotony includes 100 days a year on a bike, maybe 50 days of surfing, aiming for 75 days on skis next season, frequent travel to places I only dreamed of visiting when I was 30, the same wife for 32 plus years, two successful kids (i.e. living on their own with good jobs they like), fulfilling spiritual life, etc. etc."

I have to butt in and ask....where do you live (city/state) that you can get in 100 days on the bike (mountain bike I assume?) with 75 days of skiing AND 50 days of surfing???? Or does this involve long trips out of the area..... otherwise...sounds like Heaven to me!!


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

i think if you are born in a place that you love (for me Lancaster Co. PA) traveling is enough to quench your thirst for something new. If your born into an area that isnt doing it for you and are able to try living in a new area then it is your duty to do so. life is to short to be living it any way but the best you can do for yourself. Sometime when i visit Bend ill be looking to sleep on your couch so follow through.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you know how many people wish they could be your age again, and be as free as you are to pack up and go like you can? Please just go, Bend if you think you want to, or somewhere.


----------



## Expat-in-Asia (Mar 2, 2011)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> I miss all the travelling in the Army. Philippines :thumbsup: I would like that 4 sure.


Yeah, the Philippines has some amazing terrain, gorgeous beaches, and is pretty close other countries in the region - 45 min to Boracay, 90 min to Hong Kong, 3 hours to Thailand or Indonesia.

As I said I'm just getting back into biking, and can't wait to start exploring the local volcanoes on a bike.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

good god. bend, or NYC. wow, tough choice.

you have to ask yourself, what is keeping you in NYC. if there are some valid things you can come up with, then don't take it lightly. but it doesn't sound like there's much to think about here.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

In a way I envy you. My wife and I both want to move out west, and for a couple years, it was understood that we would be doing that as soon as she finished grad school. Now with the end in sight, we (more me than her) realized that we would have a hard time leaving our families. I have a 2 year old nephew and an 11 month old niece that I can't seem to leave, we are the only aunt and uncle they ever see, and we see them often. I would also hate to leave my sister and mother.

Sometimes I wish we moved before she started school, sometimes I even dream about having moved out there myself and made a new life (though I don't for a minute regret being with her, I just think about what it would be like). 

Basically what I'm saying, if there's nothing keeping you in NY, leave.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*New Jersey*

North Western Jersey to be more specific. Riding, which actually usually goes over 110 days includes road and dirt. I'm not particular. I almost always ride after work and the season for me goes from April to November. Mountain biking in this area is quite technical thanks to all our rocks.

Surfing is mostly down the shore. Most people do not realize the top four states in the US for surfing (at least the number of surfers) are California, Hawaii, Florida and New Jersey.

I'm not going to say our waves are better than California and Hawaii but it is the Atlantic Ocean, the same one that people go out of their way to surf in Brazil, France, Puerto Rico and other areas you might consider exotic. A couple of years ago we bought a condo a 100 meters off the beach so surfing is no problem. I get up early, ride 25 miles on the road bike or drive 30 minutes to some mountain biking, than surf the rest of the day, waves permitting. These days, my surfing season goes from May to November.

Skiing? Well, once again, if you don't expect everyday to be a powder day, there are quite a few 1000 vertical foot mountains close by and Vermont and the rest of New England is a five hour drive north. I'm also only four hours flying time from Denver, nine hours from the Alps.

Guess what? The person who started this thread already lives here so what you might be looking for can be right where you live now if you open your eyes. If you are not willing to make compromises, paradise is much harder to find and may not ever be available to you.

PS: I've worked in mid-town Manhattan for the past 25 years


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

What makes the breaks in NJ so worthwhile? Just the natural land? Sandbars? Man made jettys, or other stuff?

Would you call NJ as good or better than the outer banks? Or are you strictly talking about the "number of surfers" as in its one of the most popular surf states in the country?


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

scaryfast said:


> There's nothing wrong with Bend; however, why not travel to a bunch of cities you would consider living? You can get a bunch of riding done and you'd also know for sure what places you could see yourself living.


Yeah, this is it! Why not plan on touring around come spring in the west. Ride your bike in a bunch of new places and see what vibe feels right for you. Bend is a nice place, I like the Steelhead reference, hell you are close the the N. Umpqua and the Deschutes.....oh, wait this is about biking.

I grew up outside of Philly, made it through school and followed a dream to ski in the west for a year or two. That was twenty years ago.....still here. It's been great for me, could never really move back. My wife grew up in NYC, we go maybe twice a year to visit. Love visiting, could never live there.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Numbers*

I cannot compare the type of break. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
We have all the usual east coast events. Beach breaks, bars, jetties, piers, etc. There is quite a big surf culture in the state though and surfing first got started in the 1920's I believe when Duke Kahanamoko (sp?) was putting on surfing demo's in Atlantic City. I started surfing in the early 60's and the surf culture in Jersey was huge at that time.<o></o>
 <o></o>
I really do not think the waves are very different. Come fall and hurricane season, we get the same big stuff you get on the Outer Banks. Geographically, if you look at NJ and the NC from Buxton to Cape Lookout, both beaches are further east on the northern end so they both face somewhat south getting a better swell from tropical storms. Does that make sense?<o></o>

Hell, we have Snookie too. She looked like a beached whale when I saw her tanning this summer. That has to be worth something.


----------



## nepanite (Jan 15, 2007)

"Guess what? The person who started this thread already lives here so what you might be looking for can be right where you live now if you open your eyes."
I like the attitude and agree with it...live in Scranton, PA and we do have the mt biking and skiing, will have to work on the surfing (maybe snowboard instead??) - but your post made a great point - reminds me of the saying, "blossom where you are planted"
Thanks,


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Yankees are gonna get destroyed by the Sox this year. Good time to skip out on Gotham.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Buy a SUP*

Stand Up Paddle board. Than you can surf on lakes. Fastest selling type of surfboard these days since they can be used anywhere and don't need those pesky little things called waves.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

steve47co1 said:


> To laugh is to risk appearing the fool -
> To weep is to risk being called sentimental -
> To reach out to another is to risk involvement -
> To expose feelings is to risk showing your true self -
> ...


Indeed! Another of my favorites:

Why tiptoe through life only to arrive safely at death?


----------



## NewYawka (Mar 2, 2011)

Guess I do not have much of a choice here, huh?
Thanks for all the replies, advice and support. I would have replied earlier but since this post I have been thinking a lot, doing some light planning and research and generally just freaking out at the realization that I have completely crossed a threshold in my life. In my gut I know there is only one thing I want to do: Head west...and I plan to go.
I have already found myself obsessing over the details and falling into the same trap I usually do, planning, plotting, second guessing and generally just trying to control life...and it has got to stop. 
I should be out of here before May as long as I can sublet my room. My housemates are good friends and I would never screw them or get them a crummy room mate. I got a ton of bike crap to FINALLY sell and whatever i cannot i will donate or give to my local shops. Put the things that really matter into storage until the dust settles and sell or give away the rest.
Keeping my 5" boingy bike (with clipless AND flats thank you very much!), the carbon 700c and will deal with the DJ bike when needed. 
And while I mention Bend as my go to, I will probably be heading out to Salt Lake City and go from there: There seems to be limitless riding, i just starting snowboarding (and am now obsessed) and I have a very good friend and riding buddy who lives out there and has been trying to convince me to move there for years. Plus cheapish rent, somewhat of a job market, and the University of Utah with its top ten exercise science department and physical therapy program-a passion and path of study I can no longer avoid pursuing- should I love it out there and decide to stay a while.
Shuteye- would love to talk with you a bit if you did not mind.
I guess ultimately, I just always wanted to move out west and go back to school and at this point in my life there is nothing or no one saying I cannot except myself. Simple as that.
Thanks to everyone on this thread for giving me the bit of a push I needed to allow myself the opportunity to do so. Mountain biking has never failed to bring the most amazing people into my life and this experience has been no exception. 
Will keep you posted...


----------



## kirish (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a details, planning person...same as you. My advice may be tainted because of my personal situation, but I'm going to throw it out there anyways...

I always wanted to travel, or just move from my home town, but got married young and she had lots of family in the area and wouldn't even move 40 mins up the freeway closer to where I worked. Swallowed my desires of travelilng and living other places in the pursuit of supporting "us" and the start of our beautiful family. Fast forward 15 years and two kids later...I'm newly divorced. I'll never have those opportunities again. I love my kids and make them the biggest part of every day I can, and even though I am trying to find my way in this new "freedom" I have, it will never be the same. My kids will keep me here until they grow-up and start their own adventures. Until that day, I make the most of every second I have with them.

Time is of the essence my friend...take opportunities that call to you before they are not there for the taking.

"If you aim at nothing...you'll hit it every time!"

Good luck


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

I'm in EXACTLY your same shoes right now. My mother passed away in December after a nine month battle with Leukemia. Ten months before my mother was diagnosed my grandmother died from pancreatic cancer after her own battle. I also just recovered from a broken femur and pelvis and torn labrum that put me out more than 2 months and required an arthroscopic surgery to repair my labrum. Those and a long ridiculous chain of other major crisis' over the past 7 years have made college difficult to say the least. I'm one semester from done at my current college (longer if I transfer) but I'm just kind of done for a little while. I need a break and I have some decent inheritance money and money from selling my house. I still have some family around that'll keep me coming back every once in a while but the PNW is calling. So........ I'm riding in one last Mardi Gras parade tomorrow, packing up, and leaving March 25th. I'm leaving thousands worth of furniture and the other **** we buy to stroke our ego and define ourselves. I'm leaving the countless connections my family has built in our area. I'm leaving my dad, sister, aunts, and uncles. My brother is an NCAA football coach and moves regularly as better jobs are offered so he's already all over the place. I'm taking my dogs, bikes, climbing and backpacking gear, and about half my clothes. I'm going to be in Portland this summer after I tire of wandering. I don't know anyone there at all. I'm going to try and find a wrenching job. I'll make it work somehow since I have some money to work with. I don't really know or care exactly what the future holds. I'm down for anything and looking forward to redefining myself completely.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Favorite Quote*

"Riches are what money cannot purchase and death cannot take away."

Add: I'm posting this while sitting in Moab in my van, still stinky from Amasa Back, planning the last details of my 12+ month "mid life opportunity" trip discovering, biking, hiking, and fly fishing North America. Take that first step!


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

+1 on flagstaff! Amazing area for sure. If my company ever opens a store there, I will be calling my wife from the airport telling her that the child, dog, and I will be up there waiting for the school year to end!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

bsieb said:


> I went west (northern New Mexico) 42 years ago, glad I did and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Lots more possibilities out here and the place has completely captured my heart. I doubt you would ever regret moving west... the mountains and canyons out here are so great!


I came way west to S Arizona from England nearly 5 years ago, and I echo the sentiment above: the mountains and canyons are indeed great. Being surrounded by open space opens the mind... do it! (The weather helps too!)


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

if you're the planning-type, come up with a solid plan and stick with it. i've wanted to move to colorado for a looooong time- i first started when i was single and 20 and now i'm 36 and still in chicago but married with a 4-year old. my wife and i now have a plan to move and excited as hell. if you really want it, go and don't look back. i'm sure you'll second guess yourself and it always won't be perfect or easy- getting out of your comfort zone never is. life's too short. 

enjoy and keep us updated! 
ez


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

I have spent my life moving from one small town to the next. Every time because people will move in because of the way a town is and then want to change it to what they just left.

Blend in and except it the place way it is. Don't try to change it!

Example:
This is the view from my driveway. 









There are no street lights and maybe 10 traffic signals in a county the size of Rhode Island. My new neighbor from LA installs a huge sodium vapor lamp (street light) by their house and is telling me they want a Nordstroms&#8230;. 
Why in the hell did you move here? Should have stayed in LA&#8230;


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

dead_dog_canyon said:


> I have spent my life moving from one small town to the next. Every time because people will move in because of the way a town is and then want to change it to what they just left.
> 
> Blend in and except it the place way it is. Don't try to change it!
> 
> ...


ddc, where is this? nice view!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

First, lots of wisdom and great advice in this thread. It's nice to see a thread with folks being so supportive and no flaming or discord!

I too heard the call of the west and moved from Orlando, Fl to Hood River, OR 12 years ago. It has not been easy to work it out, but I have ridden more than my share of trails and caught more than my share of steelhead and salmon and I have no regrets.

I actually now find myself in a similar position as yourself: One difference . . . . I'm 47.

* Query: Is it ever too late?*


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

drew502 said:


> * Query: Is it ever too late?*


never too late- 27 or 47; you can drop dead at any age. seriously, go for it and enjoy!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Eric Z said:


> never too late- 27 or 47; you can drop dead at any age. seriously, go for it and enjoy!


+100

If you don't go now, when will you? do it - :thumbsup:


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

It's true - The West is the Best. I was born and raised in KS, and after high school lived in TX, MO, VA, and AR before moving to Western Colorado. After living in CO for the past 5 years, I can easily say it is the best thing I have done with my life. I've found more peace and joy exploring the high desert and mountains than anything else I've done in life. I would highly recommend leaving NYC behind and getting west of the Continental Divide.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

*"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."

~Mark Twain*

Amen and god bless!!


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

im reading through this thread grinning ear to ear. Isn't it awesome we all want this stranger to just hit the road and see america?

Do it! 

so many people go through life talking about doing something like this, and most never do. Do it, take photos, and enjoy the ride. Start a blog and keep us posted.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Stand Up Paddle board. Than you can surf on lakes. Fastest selling type of surfboard these days since they can be used anywhere and don't need those pesky little things called waves.


lots of places in PA to windsurf as well, I even have setup for my mountain board since I dont get to the water much


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

I did the same at 22. made it as far as Alaska. knowing that one day Id be glued to my location by a mortgage, family and career. Regret is by far the worst feeling.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

the_owl said:


> I did the same at 22. made it as far as Alaska. knowing that one day Id be glued to my location by a mortgage, family and career. Regret is by far the worst feeling.


I did the same at 28. I lived in a big city in the Sovyet Union and for those considering life change back then North was the answer. So I moved to the North Yakutiya - no regrets.
Actually, looking back, you are going to regret what you haven't done much more, than what you have - from the height of my nearly 56 yrs I can see this very well.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I moved to Colorado from Indiana in 91 for a year just to check it out before I settled down and I fell in love big time. I stayed a ski bum for 10 years and then got to the point where my body wouldn't allow me to ski like I wanted (injuries) so I moved to a desert location with year round mountain biking. Score. I am so glad that I was able to move for that one year!


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

picassomoon said:


> Do you know how many people wish they could be your age again, and be as free as you are to pack up and go like you can? Please just go, *Bend if you think you want to, or somewhere*.


Lol. Best curmudgeonly reply I've seen in a while, especially the last part. Suck it up Buttercup and just go!


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

52 now - At 29 went to Austrailia where I turned 30. Could have stayed and traveled living and working at various "resorts" and hotels. Went back to Sun Valley Idaho. Tried lining and working in Moab as a MTB guide. Traveled to Europe to MTB the Worlds in Italy in 1991. By 1996 could NOT afford to live pay check to pay check on bike/ski/retail shop wages.

Did a lot of prayer to ask our creator if this place is not for me where should I go? Was led to Boise Idaho and now am with wife and dogs. Went many places, did many things.

My advice -DoNot go into debt to go to school-get financial aid, take as few classes as allowed and work on or off campus. Work as teacher assistant-get books and tuition room and board paid-Become a Resident Advisor for discount on school fees...

Travel - work as a go fer for a MTB or River Guide company...Go to London for the 2012 Olympics !! Become a bike mechanic for the Tour De France !! 

Come to Idaho - Boise/Sun Valley to ride...look me up. Bend has great rides too...While in SLC live and work ski and board - Best Snow on Earth-check out Snow Basin


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

If you're uncomfortable with doing anything drastic; put your stuff in storage or as someone's pad, load up your car with the essentials and hit the road. If you like some place a lot, stay, if the city calls you back, you've lost nothing and gained a road trip. 

My fondest memories are from my travels.

_MK


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

+ 1 on what MK just said.

It doesn't have to be all or nothing neccesarily. You could store your things, hit the road with the essentials, and see if the pull towards bend is as great once you actually head out.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

are you a farkin moron? do it bro. from a 3 heart attack 56 y.o. who wishes he had. season pass at hood. winter steelhead? DO IT MOTHER****ER! besides yankmees are gonna suck RED SOX ASS. arods a **** and jeter sux


----------



## CarboneVeloce (Oct 21, 2009)

If something inside is telling you to move to Bend. Do it!..... you will not regret it. :thumbsup: Please don't miss out on that incredible experience.


----------



## alleygrinder (Jun 6, 2004)

NewYawka said:


> Here i sit. A life long New York City resident who just turned thirty.


I moved West and came back East several times and now I am permanently back West. The East is nice to visit... but I don't like living back East.

I went back to school when I was 28.

Advice: Move West. Further advice: If you go to school, make sure you're studying (and taking on debt for) something that will actually get you a job. Don't tie yourself down with debt only to find that jobs are few and far between.

My two cents.


----------



## backyard adventurer (Mar 17, 2011)

NewYawka said:


> Here i sit. A life long New York City resident who just turned thirty.
> Aside from the familiarity of what i already know, it seems that only a handful of good friends and riding buddies (some are both) give me reason to stay where i have been all along. And yes, i do love our technical riding. A lot.
> I find myself now at a turning point:
> Single
> ...


Definitely go!!! The best thing you can do is move away for awhile. And, if you follow your passion, you'll meet others with the same passion. And that's where you'll find new best friends, a partner in life, and home will always be there if you want to come back.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Life is a journey.

A journey begins when you walk out the door.

I have had many journeys and have gone from tied down to foot loose and back to tied down. I can gladly say I am very happy to be tied down in OR. There is no better place for my kind of adventures on earth.

At your point in life taking a risk, experiencing life and what America has to offer should be a mandate not an option.

Besides, the riding we have out here goes way beyond what you might call epic!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

life is too short..don't have regrets...enjoy it....may your path of life be soft upon your feet....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Poverty with a vew*

They call Bend poverty with a view. Tread carefully but look into it.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

My advice is to pack and go! Pretty soon ten years will have passed by and you will be wondering what would have happened if I had moved west! I wanted to move to Arizona but my wife wasnt ready to do it so that is on hold for now! However, as soon as she is we are gone from the east coast! You only live once so make the most of it!:thumbsup: 

Now having said that I would suggest you look into the area you are going to where are the jobs and how far will you have to travel to get to them! Where are you going to live and how much is rent going to be compared to what your income there will be!

The Journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step! Lao Tzu


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Whats going on, OP?


----------



## ptguy123 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Oregon*

Come to Oregon! We need more mountain bikers! (Less hikers too)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> They call Bend poverty with a view. Tread carefully but look into it.


Can't speak for Bend but for the many similar mountain towns I've lived in, we prefer "voluntary simplicity" with a view.

To the OP,

It's been a couple weeks so you should be on your way there by now.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck to you OP! Hoping to hear some good stories about your shift!


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Could you please bring us some Salsa from NewYawkCity?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Good Luck. I moved 9 years ago to Boise from the East. Bend can certainly be poverty with a veiw.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Don't get me wrong*



jmmorath said:


> Can't speak for Bend but for the many similar mountain towns I've lived in, we prefer "voluntary simplicity" with a view.
> 
> To the OP,
> 
> It's been a couple weeks so you should be on your way there by now.


I lived in Bend for a summer: loved it!

I lived with a guy for while who was a vagabond: bartender all over country chasing recreational opportunities. Anyway, he was turning 40 and kept saying one day he would join the rat race.

Should he panic? I truly don't know because we are all different but it certainly triggers a discussion on values. I'm not implying that is you but we each have are own sense of personal finance and life direction. I would be panicked at 40 if I had no career, investments, or home. But, as always, that is me! Heck, I could lose everything tomorrow but I feel I need to at least swing for the fence; however, I might be missing out on some cool experiences...and drop dead tomorrow.


----------



## NewYawka (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey everyone. 
Cannot believe 4 weeks have passed since the first post. In 4 more weeks I will no longer be living in NYC.
I did it. Committed to the change, made some plans and after many, many repeated viewings of this thread to keep me inspired, I am packing up and heading West on May 1st. Well, sort of...
First off, thanks again to everyone's advice, support and experiences shared on this thread. I am serious when I say i checked this thread often for inspiration and comfort. It is so easy to just fall back on what is familiar and stay in my comfort zone. This thread helps me out of that.
So, the sort of: I am not headed to Bend. While i do hope to make it there at some point to check the scene I have decided to set up shop in Salt Lake City, Utah. Before I head out west i will be staying on a friend's mother's ranch in Staunton, Virginia for two weeks. I was fortunate to get an opportunity to work with a mountain bike skills camp I highly regard being held in VA not to far from the ranch. I will be staying East for that then heading out West after the camp finishes up. I will be in SLC by mid-May.
So yeah, that is what i got so far. For a minute I almost convinced myself to stay another year but then as life sometimes does someone from the neighborhood who i know showed interest in my room for rent. A short time later a sub-lease was signed and i found myself in need of a new place to live come May 1st.
Wow.
I donated a bunch of my unneeded/excessive bike stuff to friends and a buddies newly opened bike shop, donating almost all my clothes, giving furniture and stuff to friends and my roommates. Whatever I cannot bear to part with is going into storage at the "shop" on my friends mom's ranch until further notice. I am basically heading out with myself, a hiking pack with some clothes, my mom's photo album and maybe some camping gear. With the help of my good friends I am having my bikes shipped out once I find a place. 
And yes, Salt Lake City. I was out there last May and remember thinking at some point between Deer Valley and the I-Street dirt jumps, "Hmmm. I could live here..." 
The view of the Wasatch Mountains from downtown is just amazing to me. I started snowboarding this winter too so I figure there might be at least some half-way decent powder nearby.
Going to find a room to rent, an easy job and a car. Drive to places I have never been and ride trails I have never seen. If it works out I will stay a while. If not...

Shortly after the original post i was still unsure, or terrified, of what i was going to do, Eventually. I came up with this:

While I can think of many reasons why I should stay here, I cannot think of one reason why I should not go there, wherever there may be.

And so it goes....


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

A friend of mine just returned home recently from a motorcycle trip to Ushuaia Argentina from Eastern Canada on which he started with a set plan but quickly decided to change it up. He went to soo many amazing little spots, met some amazing people.He kept a blog of his travels throuout the trip, and I can tell you he really can say he lived life the way he wanted to and did the things he always wanted to do! 

Glad to hear you've made the decision to go! Best of luck to you on your travels, and remember this really is a chance to have the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! and good for you!


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

BigBill said:


> First I would switch to platform pedals & five ten impact shoes. Then I would run, not walk to Bend OR and kill the McKenzie River trail! Then I would drop a grand on flyfishing gear and catch the tail end of the winter Steelhead run on the Rogue river. Then I would get a season pass to Mt. Bachelor for next ski season as soon as they went on sale.
> 
> NYC is a rad place to visit. The mountains are a good place to call home.


This. Exactly this.


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

*Now your talking...*

Good Luck and safe travels...Some of my best memories and chances to grow happened while traveling/working/bumming around the West. There will be times that give you a gut check, those are the times we really get to know ourselves. 
Here I sit 20 years later, good job, good house, great friends and some money in the bank...wondering if it's time to do it again. Your post has caused me to spend some time staring out the window...maybe...


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

right on! i'm very happy for you and your plan. sounds like everything is all set and ready to go. maybe i should start a thread and then i'll get out of illinois 

congrats and please keep us posted!
ez


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

When you get there, post pics of the rides you do!!!!!


Just because you will be living in an MTB Mecca doesn't mean you have the right to forget those who pushed you off the fence.


----------



## Whozier (Jan 22, 2005)

*Mountain Rush*

You won't regret the move...even if you later decide to come back. I made the jump about this time of year in 1996. For me, it was a move from Chicago to Colorado. Unlike your story, it was never a question of whether I should make the move but how long would it take to move with a job in hand. It took about 3 years.

The feeling I had when I caught my first glimpse of the Rockies somewhere near Ft. Morgan, CO was just pure elation. I actually had to pull my car over to the side of the road because I had tears of shear joy in my eyes. Walked out of my car, bent down and kissed the cool earth of the West. Literally! Man, I still consider that moment one of the high points of my 41 years so far...hopefully more to come!


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats to the OP :thumbsup: This is living life to the fullest with no fear of what may come in the future! 

BTW you should definatly post pics for all of us stuck in the east!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

NewYawka said:


> ...my mom's photo album and maybe
> ...so it goes....


1. make sure to scan/copy all pics you are taking with you - never travel with prized posessions like a photo album, as all it takes is one little mishap and it is gone.
2. so it goes...read some vonnegut on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you are taking a chance!

I grew up in Detroit, and lived there for ~25 years (basically my entire life). Detroit jokes aside, I loved Detroit (and still do), and it will always be "Home" to me . . . but last year, at the age of 29, I had an opportunity to move to Los Angeles for a truly amazing career opportunity. I debated for a long time and ultimately made the move.

I will be 100% honest with you . . . the first night in the new apartment, I woke up - more like bolted upright - panic stricken and thought to myself "WTF have I done?!" It was really hard, and quite scary in all truth to be COMPLETELY removed from my familiar surroundings.

I don't know how I managed to get back to sleep, but I did and can tell you that once I woke up the next morning, any and all feelings of fear were gone and have never returned since. I am so happy I took a chance and truly feel it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

SO...... do you ski? Biking is cool and all.... but to me 30" of fresh in 2 days and pictures where all you can see is your head are the best days of my life without a doubt. Solitude, Brighton, Alta and Snowbird are all just incredible.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Best of luck New Yawka. It will be quite an adventure, even if you decide not to stay. Check out Douthat State Park while you are in VA (it's close to Staunton), who knows I might see you on the trails there. Powder in Utah is supposed to be great too.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

Good for you!

I moved from Upstate New York to Salt Lake City last August, and I absolutely love it out here!

I had a love affair with Alta (worked a season as a liftie) two years ago, and after moving back home to NY for a bit, I just had to come back to Utah. 
I'm a student at SLCC, and have been pleasantly surprised by the quality of education I have received thus far; small classes and inspiring teachers!

Good luck, and safe travels!


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

double post.. delete


----------



## AlmostEvil (Oct 21, 2010)

awesome thread. has definitely caused me to start thinking about moving west. maybe in a year or 2


----------



## Vincyboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Even if I got 2 colleges degres in Electric-Genie (Electrodynamic + Instrumentation&Automation), I never been able to be "stable" for more than 2 years (2 years to come). Moving from a job to an other, from a city to an other, even in other states (Quebec to Alberta) since 2003...

Not having a confort zone isn't bad. I got used to it, so don't be afraid to go out of it. Your real friends gonna stay this way even if you see them a few times a years. You gonna need to plan trip on long shot instead of going on last call.

If you don't do anything, you will regret. I you try something, you take the guess to regret. If things get better, nothing to regret. It's a win-win.... no?


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good for you  Life is a journey, not a destination.


----------



## Vincyboy (Mar 6, 2011)

I think somes need a little bit of Bob


----------



## Winans (Jul 27, 2005)

*Ha!*



JD1 said:


> Write when you find work.


love this one ...

good on ya.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Howley said:


> My advice -DoNot go into debt to go to school-get financial aid,


Nonsense. That is good debt, and nearly impossible to avoid these days. But mitigate it with whatever financial aid you can.

I always knew that school was part of my life and future destiny but my first year also let me know that I needed time to spread my wing some. So after 5 years of traveling and working after my passions, I went back to school, got my degrees, and my jobs. And those jobs led me from the Great Lakes west; first to LA, then to Calgary. I am astounded at just how well I love the west. Gimme the mountains.


----------



## NewYawka (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone on this thread mentioned to write when i find work. Well, that has not exactly happened yet. But since I have some free time...
Hey everyone. For the interest of those following this thread and to another extent,for my own sanity and release, I wanted to give an update on what has been going on in one mountain bikers world.
I made it to Salt Lake City and have been here for a bit over a week. Score! I also have no job, cannot seem to find a place (been sleeping on friends floor..In the suburbs! ACK!) and lack a vehicle to get around. Suck! Keeping positive as I find things usually change for the better if you live in good faith, which I am trying quite hard to do. 
Now this is not all bad. Just difficult. And really, why would uprooting your life of 30 years and starting anew in a completely different environment NOT seem like a challenge...?

Prior to my train ride out here I stayed at my best bud's Mom's ranch in Virginia in the Shenandoah Valley. This came about because I got the opportunity to be an assistant for a mountain bike skills camp (highly recommended) up in Fairfax at the middle of May. I stayed in Staunton, VA and put of the move West so I could attend the camp. 
I had a bed to sleep in. The weather was incredible. I went on 2-3 hour road rides RIGHT FROM THE DRIVEWAY that took me on the most beautiful roads I have ever seen. I had George Washington National Forest to my right and endless rolling hills and farmland to my left. I saw more cows then cars. I joked to my friends that being in Virginia made me feel human again. What it did was make my life pretty darn simple, and i loved it. Typical day:

Wake up and drink coffee on the porch.
Breakfast.
Road ride and/or cornering drills
Lunch.
Work on ranch.
Dinner.
Stretch.
Watch a movie.
Sleep
Repeat.

This worked for me. Obviously, i was not taking in any money but i was not spending a lot. I had to go into town for internet, wished I had pretty girl to share the time with and of course missed my friends and riding buddies tremendously, but still. This worked for me.
A short time later my buddy came down (he was actually taking the clinic i was working with) with is pick up and it was trail time! Got to ride Walnut Creek over in Albemarle County. I love this place. Tight, techy and just plain fun The we drove an hour to Douthat State Park in Clinton Forge. Just awesome, awesome, trails. 
We packed up later that week and headed to the camp where i got to ride some great, easy fun singletrack In Giles Run (i think it was) and meet some great people during the camp as well. 
To be quite honest, i really, really liked my time in VA. I had visited a few times over the years but my extended stay there had me questioning a move farther West. But, I already had my ticket so...I hoped on my train and 3 days later here I am, West of the Rockies and just beginning to acclimate.
Got a few rides in already, mostly stuff that would pass for fireroads back home. I am anxiously awaiting the opening of the higher elevation riding while simultaneously missing the rocky, rooty and dense trails I know and love. With that said, the trails here are way faster then what I am used too which is good. And fun.
That is what I got so far, minus a few details here and there-like the girl i met on my train ride out-and will post again as soon as life, well, changes....


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

NewYawka said:


> That is what I got so far, minus a few details here and there-like the girl i met on my train ride out-and will post again as soon as life, well, changes....


:thumbsup:


----------



## schralpy (May 18, 2011)

NewYawka said:


> wished I had pretty girl to share the time with and of course missed my friends and riding buddies tremendously, but still. This worked for me.


Trust me there are tooons of cute girls in salt lake. youll meet her


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

On Va...it is pretty great here and I traveled around the west/southwest for months in late '93. I moved to central Va (Richmond) from upstate NY in late '94. It doesn't sound like you hit most (or any) of the good stuff in the GW Nat'l Forest and there is a ton. Enjoy your time in the west and you could always move back to Va. There is amazing riding and a ton of great riders in the state. Good job opportunities even if in Richmond and we have great singletrack in the city, paddling on the river, hosted NAHBS in '10 and maybe the upcoming UCI worlds. 

Enjoy and things will work out. In my experience persistence pays off and things work out.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

move to hawaii


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey New York, way to get on the horse and make it happen. Just a couple of thoughts. I live about 4+ hours to the north of slc. It has been a long, tough spring for this region, the riding will get better once the weather settles down. I've heard that some of the Park City trails are at least close, if not good, during a good dry spell. Great riding up there, its only 30 mins from downtown. 

Give it time and make things happen for yourself. You have only been there for a week or two. Be patient and have a great time. Give it a year or two. I like slc, its a good town. Get down to the desert before it gets too hot, it'll blow your mind. My wife grew up in NYC, moved out this way 20 years ago, never to return minus visiting family. Go ride the nice trails that are dry, get down the the Point of the Mountain and fly a paraglider or go up to Snowbird and ski. Just enjoy your new locale.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Go West! I have spent my life doing what called me, snowboarding, mountain biking and having fun. Left the east coast in 1990 and only return to coach and ride the roots and rocks (and have my allergies go nuts). The wost that could happen is you have fun for a year or two and you return.


----------



## HunterDK (May 4, 2008)

Without going into further detail on my life, i can tell for sure, that this thread has been inspiring to me, and quite possibly life-changing - a lot of thoughts have passed through my head for some while, about what to do with my life, reading NewYawka's story, as well as all of yours enthusiastic comments, will without change my approach to life.

Thanks! Please keep on telling your story as life goes on Yawka, i'm sure not the only one listening, and being inspired! Life's a singletrail my friend, get on it, climb when you have to, hang on when descending and enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## MountainMan864 (May 13, 2011)

Get out while you still can! Try living in a small southern town with only 2 big buildings in town. I do have some really knarly biking trails an hour at max away. I was born and raised in SC and I have a soon to be fiance and an 8 month old son. I was going to move out to Colorado when I graduated college finally but that plan has turned to sour and gonna settle down here in town. Maybe when my kids are outta the house we can retire in the mountains out west.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

zazen said:


> Hit the road. Tomorrow. Pack up your car if you have one, throw the bike on top and drive. I was in your shoes at one time. I hit the road with an atlas, my bike and dog and had a plan to find a new place to live. Taking about a month, I drove a loop from MT, ID, WA, OR, CA, AZ, NM, CO, UT trying to stop at every cool town I had heard about from friends. It was such a great feeling not to be tied down to anything or any location. There are so many cool little towns out there. Unless you are set on Bend, which is a great town, I would say give it a try. Explore and find a town that suits you, but definitely move west. You will never look back. Post updates. Good luck


Exactly what I would do if I was in the same boat.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

NewYawka said:


> and go back to school and at this point in my life there is nothing or no one saying I cannot except myself.


+1 on this. Did it myself at 30 and while it can be tough at times is well worth it. Either way sounds like you will enjoy the change of a move which may help motivate school even more.


----------

